# 5 month old lifting legs up and banging them down in the night???



## louisejoe

Hi - My lo has been lifting his legs and then banging them down on his mattress in his sleep for weeks now and I dont know how to get him to stop.

I cant hear it as much when he is in his own room but when relatives stay we use his travel cot in our room and the noise is horrendous! I'm also interested to know whats causing this and if anyone else's lo does it? Confused and tired, really need some :sleep:

Thanks. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

dont know how to suggest stopping him - Sam used to do this still does sometimes when he is struggling to get to sleep. He was abotu five months when he did it a lot and it just went away. Sorry not much help but maybe light at the end of the tunnel x


----------



## redpoppy

Sorry but I nearly laughed when I read this as our LO does this. Actually she hardly ever does it now, perhaps since we introduced the dummy, but before then I just think it was her way of drifting off to sleep. I know that sounds strange but babies do all sorts of things like that. Some learn to rock side to side. Mine and yours obviously bang their legs down. :cloud9:

My LO grew out of it. Not sure why. She does it now when I go in to pick her up but now it's out of excitement.

Is your LO upset by any of this? :shrug:


----------



## lanaross

Isabella did that too and she did outgrow it. For the most part. Each time she sees me in the morning she does that! The bang is horrendous! But she gets so excited, she can't stop banging. She also bangs when I change her diaper. But not when she's falling asleep. It's how they express themselves, not much you can do if you can't really talk or walk yet :)


----------



## Sazzoire

My LO did this when she slept in a travel cot recently... it kept waking her up. I thought it was because she was uncomfortable? she is fine in her usual cot....

xx


----------



## louisejoe

Ahaaaa so it goes away?!!! Thank you thank you YIPPEEEEE!

He does it when he stirs in the night and I get such a shock! And when he is going off to sleep. He used to self settle, but recently I hear a huge bang and then he will start to do a false cry or shout as I call it. I go in and he smiles at me! I'm sure he does it on purpose. Last night was the worst ever and I got a bit worried he might be in pain but if he was he wouldnt smile. He has started weaning recently and I asked the health visitor if this could cause it but she thinks everything is fine and I should continue weaning as he really wants to eat and enjoys it.

Oh joys.........hope tonight is better........


----------



## louisejoe

Sazzoire said:


> My LO did this when she slept in a travel cot recently... it kept waking her up. I thought it was because she was uncomfortable? she is fine in her usual cot....
> 
> xx

I wonder if the travel cot could in some way make it worse. He bangs now and then in his own cot but this was REALLY BAD. I put him in our bed at 4.20 after his Daddy had been up with him since 3am trying to settle him and he didnt do it in our bed but I really dont want to start that habbit. :shrug:


----------



## venusrockstar

Bella does this all the time, especially on the change table. She did it once at the clinic when I went to have her weighed and with the sound it made I thought for sure her ankles were going to be bruised.


----------



## louisejoe

Glad to know I'm not alone then xx


----------



## Youngling

Jack does it too. Sometimes i think he is gonna fall through the cot
x


----------



## Blah11

amelie still does this!


----------



## rihanna

my son does this throughout the night too! i thought he was trying to get comfy and move his sleep bag out the way?!

Bang bang bang - sooo loud!


----------



## Lu28

Aisling has been doing it for a year now :wacko:


----------



## Claire2204

My LO is 8 months & does it when she's got a bit of wind, ever since weaning she gets really windy at night so she's forever flinging her legs in the air and bashing them back down.


----------



## louisejoe

Oh maybe its wind then as Joseph has been trumping more since starting weaning....


----------



## RHR

Isabelle does this in her cot when she's getting ready to go to sleep or when she's waking up. It sounds horrendous and like it should hurt. When I go into check on her she smiles at me. Bless her.


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan used to do this anytime she was trying to self-settle for bed or in the night when she woke & was trying to go back to sleep. She also used to move her head from side to side at the same time - like a big huge no. She doesnt really do either now and hasnt for a while. She just gradually grew out of it. Hers was a self-settling thing - not from wind.


----------



## Lost_Plot

Claire2204 said:


> My LO is 8 months & does it when she's got a bit of wind, ever since weaning she gets really windy at night so she's forever flinging her legs in the air and bashing them back down.

I was leaning towards this theory when my little ones waving his legs about then you get the parp lol. His have always been spectacular and he's always been a wriggly sleeper


----------



## Mrs.W

Max still does this, its not a problem here but but if he stays at my mum's in his travel cot, you can hear it throughout the house!


----------



## iceylou

venusrockstar said:


> Bella does this all the time, especially on the change table. She did it once at the clinic when I went to have her weighed and with the sound it made I thought for sure her ankles were going to be bruised.

nicole luvs doing it on her changing table too. she giggles when its really loud. she does do it in her cot too, wakes me up alot


----------



## Mynx

Evie used to do that at around the same age! She has outgrown it tho and only does it when she sees me in the morning :lol:


----------



## louisejoe

Sorry ladies I have been ill for a few days! Thanks for all of your suggestions, he's in there now banging away and funnily enough he hasnt had a poop today and has been trumping well so the wind theory could be right but also he will be trying to self settle if he has a pain - so a bit of both....bless him its so cute when I look in and his legs are in the air!


----------



## mommy43

my lo did this for a few months she also did it in her sleep when she was poorly but shes stopped now i hope:)


----------



## lauren10

Ellie does it...I think she's just having fun and doing it because she CAN!


----------



## lanaross

lauren10 said:


> Ellie does it...I think she's just having fun and doing it because she CAN!

That's it! That's why I think they are doing it. Bella still does it when excited. Today we had so much fun, both of us were lifting legs up and banging them. She laughed so hard, she had hiccups after for like an hour.


----------



## smokey

Brian used to do this and it drove me nuts, turned out it was his way of trying to work out how to sit up and move around.
Even in there sleep they are dreaming and their little brains are going over time processing all that they are learning.
Good news is once he learnt to sit up and move around easier he just seemed to stop doing it.
Bad news is he also learnt that it bugged me so now he does it while awake sitting in his bouncer with a massive grin on his face just for the shear hell of it :)


----------

